
Factor: A Practical Stack Language - panic
https://factorcode.org
======
tenken
dead language? [http://re-factor.blogspot.com/2014/11/factor-097-now-
availab...](http://re-factor.blogspot.com/2014/11/factor-097-now-
available.html)

